# SAILING HELP



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

MY SON IS SAILING IN THE PACIFIC AND NEEDS SOME HELP FROM SAIL NET BUT WE CANNOT FIND A PHONE NUMBER FOR SUNDAYS. IT IS SUNDAY, MAY 13, 2001, AT 12:45 NOON PACIFIC TIME. ANYONE GOT ANY IDEAS.


----------

